# anyone run the new 15-16 ram 6.4 ?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

just looking for some opinions some guys have on here about the new ram 3/4 tons. ive owned 2nd and 3rd generation 5.9 diesels, and one 07 hemi 3/4 ton, and i loved all the trucks i had. they were great to me and always did what i needed, but im looking into something new, and the 6.4 seems to be an impressive powerplant. my 5.7 was no slouch, it towed my machine fine, just never passed a gas station. but how are the new frame trucks? how do the rear coils stack up to towing, and hauling ? also, if anyone can share any pros or cons on the 6.4, other than gas mileage.. please do. i just want to get a general idea of how these trucks work, before i shell out the coin. for the amount of my down payment, i could just buy another 5.9  the reason i dont go 6.7 is its a 8-9k$ option, and the 4 mpg and cost of deleting and tuning, isnt worth it this time around. at least i dont think so.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Junior on lawnsite has one. He tows skids around with it. 

In my area they're kind of rare but you can find the 5.7 everywhere. I'm looking at a 2500 5.7

Also, I may be wrong but if you buy 3500 I believe it has leaf springs. 2500 is coils or akrbavs. I haven't gotten a chance to look in to it


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

I've got the 2016 3500 Hemi 4x4 I love it. rough ride but theres a reason for that. I love it as well because it saved my ass couple times in snow.


----------



## KTM (Feb 10, 2008)

Just bought a 2016 2500 6.4 Only thing I don't like is the tranny shifts odd sometimes and some mild vibration once in awhile. Just pulled my first heavy load today and feel the 6.4 is plenty for how often I tow heavy


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Good reading here:
http://www.ramforum.com/f158/


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

I will say it is a gas guzzler I'm averaging about 12MPG


----------



## KTM (Feb 10, 2008)

PriorityCleanin;2138448 said:


> I will say it is a gas guzzler I'm averaging about 12MPG


That is about what I am getting too, I did look and my average MPH is 34 so that shows that I do more city style driving then I thought. That made me feel a little better about it, hell my 2012 F150 5.0 I only averaged 15 Mpg. My gauge will say 20 miles to empty and will only take 27 gallons, I thought these had a 31 gallon tank?


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe my tank is 32 gallons. I'll have to check


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There's always a buffer built in. You still have more gas than you think at E. If it was literally empty people would never make it to a gas station.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

PriorityCleanin;2138123 said:


> I've got the 2016 3500 Hemi 4x4 I love it. rough ride but theres a reason for that. I love it as well because it saved my ass couple times in snow.


How exactly did a Hemi save your ass in the snow?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The 6.4 is a good engine. That being said, you can get a 6.7 tuned and deleted for about a grand if you go that route.


----------



## LewisLawn (Dec 6, 2010)

been running mine for a month now...as said before its second home is the gas station but i have noticed towing or not the mileage stays the same...right now at $0.45 cheaper for gas I am not going to complain. I tow a 16' trailer with a walk behind a stander and a ztr or a dump trailer that I have had 9 yards of mulch on. Its been great so far. Next up is putting strobes on it for the fall leaf season and then debating a new plow


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I've ran a 15 for little over a year now put 36k on it. Had no problems pulling over 12k is only time I feel any power struggle. Pushing snow it doesn't care about at all and we get some heavy wet snow from time to time. I will buy another one without a


----------

